# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک برای دیپلم مجدد

## milad475

سلام دوستان-خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.من دیپلم تحربی دارم امروز رفتم برای ثبت نام دیپلم  مجدد انسانی به دو تا مشکل برخوردم خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید . اول یارو برگشت گفت اگه بخوایی دیپلم  مجدد بگیری به عنوان داوطلب ازاد محسوب میشی و باید بری سربازی دوم این که گفت نمیتونی همه ی واحد ها رو یه ترم پاس کنی. شهریور 8 واحد میدن و دی و خرداد 17 واحد میدن.الان من باید چه خاکی تو سرم بریرم.خواهشا کمکم کنید

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان-خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.من دیپلم تحربی دارم امروز رفتم برای ثبت نام دیپلم  مجدد انسانی به دو تا مشکل برخوردم خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید . اول یارو برگشت گفت اگه بخوایی دیپلم  مجدد بگیری به عنوان داوطلب ازاد محسوب میشی و باید بری سربازی دوم این که گفت نمیتونی همه ی واحد ها رو یه ترم پاس کنی. شهریور 8 واحد میدن و دی و خرداد 17 واحد میدن.الان من باید چه خاکی تو سرم بریرم.خواهشا کمکم کنید



دیپ مجدد سقف واحد نداره و هر تعداد واحد که بخوای میتونی توی یک نوبت پاس کنی
اینجور که الان n واحد شهریور n واحد دیگه اصلا نداریم و خلاف قوانینه
دیپ مجدد باید بری دبیرستان بزرگسالان و به صورت غیر حضوری پاس کنی

----------

